# Wie hoch sind die Umlagen?



## Unbedingt

Hola a todos, según estuve investigando, "Umlagen" significa "impuestos" ¿hay alguna diferencia entre "Steuer" y "Umlagen"?

El contexto es "Rentar una casa"

'Wie hoch sind die Umlagen und Nebenkosten?'

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## elroy

"Umlagen" bin ich mit dieser Bedeutung noch nie begegnet. "Steuern" ist dagegen ein _sehr_ verbreitetes Wort, weswegen ich Dir auf jeden Fall empehlen würde, es hier zu verwenden.


----------



## sokol

Ich weiss nicht, der deutsche Satz kommt mir sehr eigenartig vor: im Fall eines Mietvertrags interessiert man sich üblicherweise weder für Umlagen (ausser, man ist selbst Besitzer von Wohnungen oder eines Wohnhauses und benutzt Umlagen, um Steuern zu sparen) noch für Steuern (ausser wenn es um die Vergebührung des Mietvertrags geht).

Am wahrscheinlichsten ist in diesem Fall aber wohl doch, dass nach den Kosten der Vergebührung eines Mietvertrags gefragt wird: zumindest in Österreich fallen da Steuern an.
Allerdings ist der gegebene Kontext (zumindest meinem Gefühl nach) nicht ausreichend, um das sicher sagen zu können.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Bei meiner Mietwohnung gibt es 

- *Betriebskosten* Die werden vom Vermieter erhoben. Einige von diesen Betriebskosten sind für alle Mietparteien gleich (etwa Gartenpflege), andere (zum Beispiel Heizung) werden tatsächlich im Umlageverfahren unter den Mietern aufgeteilt, entsprechend Personenzahl pro Haushalt. Jedes Jahr bekommen wir eine Betriebskostenabrechnung.

und

- *Nebenkosten* Das sind Kosten für Energie und Wasser, die ich direkt an die Versorgungsunternehmen zahle.

Bei einer solchen Konstellation ginge es in Unbedingts Text um diejenigen Betriebskosten, die im Umlageverfahren mit den Mietern abgerechnet werden.


----------



## Unbedingt

Parte del texto dice así: 

Zum Schluss hätten wir gerne noch nähere Informationen zur Wohnung. Ist die ganze Wohnung mit Parkett ausgestattet? *Wie hoch sind die Umlagen und Nebenkosten?* Gibt es auch einen Garten? Ist es möglich Haustiere zu halten?


----------



## Alemanita

Umlagen son lo que tiene que pagar cada uno de los inquilinos de un edificio con varios departamentos proporcionalmente en materia de gastos como impuestos, basura, desagüe, alumbrado de escaleras y demás y Nebenkosten son los gastos generados por el inquilino mismo, dentro del departamento, como luz y agua y calefacción.


----------



## Unbedingt

Hola Alemanita, muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo de responder a mis preguntas, me ha quedado todo muy claro. 

 Te mando un gran abrazo desde México


----------

